# Just realized I have a space for my wine



## limulus (Feb 22, 2016)

Our basement really only has one unfinished space and that is the utility room with HVAC and water heater. But, I just realized I have a pretty good space to bulk age and store bottled wine and it's under the stairs coming down to the basement. That space has been filled with boxes of kids books, kids clothing, tax returns and an old Dell laptop computer. I can move the kids stuff up to the attic. We all know kids clothing from the 90s will someday come back in style right. The books, yeah, I can see saving them. 

The basement has it's own HVAC and I keep it at 68 in winter and around 72 in summer. We have a TV room, a dedicated home cinema with 110" movie screen, a game room with foosball and two 10-seat poker tables (yeah I was really into poker a few years ago). Oh yeah, a 3-tap kegerator and a Vinotemp wine fridge that holds somewhere between 60 and 75 bottles. 

I bought a 4-tier wire wine rack from Amazon, I believe I can easily fit 3 of these in the space.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C6C3H14/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It fits sideways in this space and of course lengthwise. I also have a set of those plastic shelves you can buy at Home Depot and a set of wire shelving I could use. I'm definitely going to use one of those in there to hold bulk aging carboys and other misc beer/wine stuff. I think I'll also bottle my wines in the basement now if I'm going to bulk age there.

I forgot to take a before photo, but I did get an after photo (yes, there is even an outlet). For some reason, the site turned the photo sideways. BTW, that is the new wine rack in the photo. It is very sturdy and each shelf can hold bottles stacked three high. It also came with attachments for stacking.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, most of my operation lives below the stairs, too! Good find.


----------



## Mismost (Feb 22, 2016)

Lucky guy! My house is so small, I stash wine under the beds in both bedrooms. Can't get the wife to turn loose of her side of the closet and mine is full up! Thinking about converting the chicken coop that is a lean-to shed off of my shop into a sort of walk-in cooler/winery/brewery/canned goods storage space. It would work well, but I just hate to add to the air conditioning bills here in South Texas.

I have a two story shop building and everything could go up there....but, then I would have to hump it all up and down stairs all the time and it would add to the air conditioning bills. It tough getting older and tougher when you're a tight wad!


----------



## limulus (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, I cleaned out the space and have added a few things. I believe I can store 4-6 carboys elevated and keep misc supplies below the carboys. If I want to add another shelf, I'll have to go the stacking route...or try another configuration of the room. I can also stack cases at the near end of the shelf and I could also put cases under the carboys. There more space behind the shelves holding the carboys. That space gets low and cramped, but for bottles that need to lay a while, it is a good space.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 22, 2016)

Looking at the bottom shelf in your photo it looks like you can stack two or three bottles high, can that be done on each of the shelves?


----------



## limulus (Apr 22, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Looking at the bottom shelf in your photo it looks like you can stack two or three bottles high, can that be done on each of the shelves?



Yes, each shelf has room to stack. I have several more carboys aging and some of those will be bottled in two months. I may do a little finishing work and make it a nice pretty space.


----------



## Mismost (Apr 22, 2016)

You can get those Metro style racks...like your wine rack, with wheels...and you could cut down the vertical pipes to a custom height. Or build your own with those Harbour Freight 4 wheel moving dollies...a couple of those and some 2X's, you could be a hefty rolling storage unit. 

With wheels you could easily roll things in/out/out of the way when you needed to pretty quick. Stash the aging stuff in the back (where you can't keep sneaking tastes!) and your "working wines" and gear in front. 

Add shallow wall racks between the studs for hoses, chemical, misc. storage...maybe build some shelf space above the entry to store empty buckets, bottles, or carboys.

I think it is a cool space you could do a lot with and I am envious!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 22, 2016)

*wine works*

you never out grow your need for space that is until you get old and have to move??


----------



## bkisel (Apr 22, 2016)

Joe, I like the casual dress of your carboys. Mine usually wear a Tux. 







[Not my carboys. Found image using a Google search.]


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 22, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Joe, I like the casual dress of your carboys. Mine usually wear a Tux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snooty wine???


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2016)

I would not say snooty. I would say CLASSY!

If the suit makes the man, then why wouldn't make the wine too????


----------

